# Horses with Big ears...



## arwenplusone (27 September 2007)

Ok  so was just looking at photos of my horses and their ancestors and they all have massive ears.  I love them personally but people always say it means different things.

A conformation expert once said to me that it was an indication of speed!  what do you guys think?


----------



## TGM (27 September 2007)

My daughter's new pony has massive ears - and she is definitely speedy!

I think this photo shows just how big her ears are - she looks a bit like a donkey 
	
	
		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Happytohack (27 September 2007)

I have always been told that big ears mean a good temperament.  Ella has great big ears is lovely and kind, so I reckon its true!


----------



## GinaGem (27 September 2007)

I love horses with big ears, not sure why!


----------



## asbo (27 September 2007)

big ears = kind horse


----------



## Forget_Me_Not (27 September 2007)

Im my experience little ears bolt so if you like thats speed and bad temperment.

I believe its big eared horses have good temperment.


----------



## Bossanova (27 September 2007)

Moon has huge ears, is very speedy, pretty kind and generous when she's in a good mood and I think theyre beautiful


----------



## Maesfen (27 September 2007)

I've always been told it denotes a generous and kind temperament but equally that real floppy ears usually means they've earn t their go faster stripes!


----------



## Scarlett (27 September 2007)

Pinky has huge ears and she has the best temperament of any horse I have ever worked with... and she can be quite 'forward going' when she wants to be.... 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Check out the ears....


----------



## harrihjc (27 September 2007)

I had a lovely mare with HUGE donkey ears, she was unbelievably slow and lazy, but a real sweetheart, so I'll go with good temperament


----------



## Blackhawk (27 September 2007)

I've always been told it means a big heart and good temprement


----------



## clipclop (27 September 2007)

I have found that they are very noble horses. Very knowing.


----------



## sarah23 (27 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
I've always been told it denotes a generous and kind temperament but equally that real floppy ears usually means they've earn t their go faster stripes! 

[/ QUOTE ]

My mares ears are large and floppy, she does have go faster stripes i call her my little pocket rocket, but she also a real sweat heart.


----------



## colleenmurtagh1 (27 September 2007)

Missy has huge lugs , she has a fab temperment and she has speed .


----------



## Puppy (27 September 2007)

Oh yes, I LOVE a nice big pair..... of ears  
	
	
		
		
	


	





I've heard they are a sign on honesty, which is certainly the case with Beans:


----------



## Theresa_F (27 September 2007)

Good temperament - my boys have big hairy ears and lovely natures.

However, if we go racing my OH bets on the ones with big ears.

It could also mean that a donkey was involved in the background


----------



## NewHeights_SJ (27 September 2007)

Big ears = uh.....big ears?!

I cant say i believe they mean anything!!


----------



## amandathepanda (27 September 2007)

Big ears especially when combined with big eyes traditionally means a steady, kind temperament.  I've just sold a mare with proper 'spock' ears that were so long they even curled in a bit at the top!  She was the kindest mare I've ever met, you could put a complete novice on board &amp; she would baby sit them but with me on board she would jump 3'6" cross country.  I have a 2 year old filly out of her who has the same ears &amp; the same temperament but her dad's movement (Pro-Set!) so could be fun!


----------



## TheresaW (27 September 2007)

In her case, she has a fantastic temperament.


----------



## hatters (27 September 2007)

Anyones like these?


----------



## aimeerose (27 September 2007)

i was always taught big ears are a sign of generosity - and in my mare case its defiantly true







big floppy bunny ears!


----------



## Accy (27 September 2007)

This is one of our boys and i can say he has the most wonderful nature

Hatters - really so cute


----------



## Puppy (27 September 2007)

LMAO @ Hatters!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Love 'em, I want one!


----------



## not_with_it (27 September 2007)

Big ears are supposed to be a sign of kindness and character.

I once knew a mare that was a nasty piece of work, she had the smallest ears.


----------



## SSM (27 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]






Anyones like these? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Sorry but I have just laughed out loud!!! 

My Donkey has largish ears and I very rarely see the speedy side of her so to me is a sign of good nature!!


----------



## madhector (27 September 2007)

My old TB had huge ears, so big that he had to have the tops cut of his fly fringe thing  so they fitted in! He was very speedy


----------



## FigJam (27 September 2007)

I've labelled this picture "bat ears" as when you're riding, her ears look like the batman symbol! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





She certainly thinks she's a racehorse on the gallops, and feels fast, but I'm sure a proper TB would put her in her place pretty quick!  She is very honest (especially jumping) and is great to ride but can be a bit moody on the ground/with other horses.

So I agree with speed and honesty!  I love her to bits though!


----------



## Santa_Claus (27 September 2007)

My Donkey has big ears and he a kind sole and definetly not built for speed


----------



## vicijp (27 September 2007)

I think it just means a lot of personality. People always comment on Cheeksters flapping ears, to me he has got a great temperament but he can play up/be an idiot.
Perhaps its a sign of being very clever?


----------



## PaintboxEDT (27 September 2007)

my boy has huge ears and is the kindest,honest gentleman i know 





sorry pic is so big !!


----------



## Krysha_n_Helga (27 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Big ears are supposed to be a sign of kindness and character.

I once knew a mare that was a nasty piece of work, she had the smallest ears. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I knew a horse just the same with small ears.  one nasty piece of work

Helgas got big ears and is sooo kind and would do anything for you


----------



## WelshRareBit (27 September 2007)

How about these?






Not sure if they mean speed - but he's certainly a character and very genuine!  

Big ears = all the better to listen out for food with!


----------



## arwenplusone (27 September 2007)

lol - loving everyones Big ears pics


----------



## JessPickle (27 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
I have always been told that big ears mean a good temperament.  Ella has great big ears is lovely and kind, so I reckon its true! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Beths horse henry has HUGE earsa and is a biter!


----------



## Halfpass (27 September 2007)

You mean big ears like this?





I personally think they are beautiful and love my girlies!!! Its one of the many reasons why I liked her so much when I looked at her.


----------



## Seahorse (27 September 2007)

Bless! I was just thinking about Alee's ears 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Its right though, she is a lovely, affectionate, kind horse.

Does this mean horses with small ears are all horrible then!!!?


----------



## rara007 (27 September 2007)

Pip has big ears, he is certainly fast and trying sometimes...


----------



## Lucy_Ally (27 September 2007)

I love big ears too - I think they are meant to mean an honest horse.

I love Springy's:


----------

